# .gif en excel 2007 ?



## •Daniel• (Nov 15, 2009)

Cómo hago para insertar un gif en excel 2007?, lo inserto como imagen pero entonces no queda animado.


Gracias


----------



## galileogali (Nov 16, 2009)

Mi curiosidad esta en saber si en las versiones anteriores: sí, lograbas insertar un gif y que se "moviera"

Para eso un control WebBrowser y el Metodo Navigate, esa es la clave...


----------



## •Daniel• (Nov 17, 2009)

Gracias por contestar galileo, no nunca e metido un gif que se mueva a excel 2003, he visto en la web la explicación, pero no lo he podido imitar, no sé que estoy haciendo mal, no sé mucho de visual, pero al insertar el webbrowser y ponerlo del tamaño que yo quiero y despues quitarlo de modo de diseño se me desaparece lo que recien inserté, y el código de visual me bota error.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 20, 2009)

•Daniel• said:


> .. y el código de visual me bota error.


Muéstrenos su código.  Sin eso es un poco difícil adivinar el por qué su programa está levantando un error.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## •Daniel• (Nov 22, 2009)

Ya pude, aca están los pasos que seguí, los encontré en internet, me  faltava el último pedazo de la ruta del gif,  el gif me queda animado  dentro de un cuadro blanco con barras de desplazamiento, no sé sí de  pueda ponerle fondo y quitarle las barras.

Aca están los pasos a seguir:


Para insertar una imagen gif animada en  una hoja Excel, probablemente lo primero que hagamos es ir al menú _Insertar   / Imagen_, pero eso no funciona. Esto se debe a que la animación  está hecha para varias imágenes y la importación solo se limita a la  primera. 
Para que la animación funcione, hay que insertar la imagen en un  Control.  

Para insertar el control, vamos al menú *Ver / Barra de  herramientas / Cuadro de controles*
Activa el primer botón *“Modo diseño”*
Elige el último botón (el del martillo), luego selecciona *"Navegador   Web Microsoft"*
Luego delimita un área para insertar la imagen.
Desactiva el primer botón *“Modo diseño”* y la barra de  herramientas.
Finalmente, en el editor VBA y en la ventana de la hoja  concernida pegar el siguiente código:
 

 Private Sub Worksheet_Activate()
   WebBrowser1.Navigate "X:\ruta completa de la imagen.GIF"
End Sub</pre>   

Cambia la página activa de la hoja Excel, luego regresa a la  hoja de animación para ver la imagen animada.
Para insertar otras animaciones, debemos seguir el mismo  procedimiento, agregando cada vez una línea con el código de arriba,  teniendo en cuenta el número del control atribuido.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 23, 2009)

Las instrucciones provistas por Daniel pertenecen a Excel 2003. Para Excel 2007 habrán unos cambiocitos.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>
Para poder insertar fácilmente un control WebBrowser con 2007, uno tiene que haber habilitado la opción de mostrar la lengüita “Developer”. Para habilitar ella vaya al botón de oficina y Opciones y en el grupo Popular la tercera cajita de opción debe de ser “Show Developer tab in the Ribbon”. Haga un cheq allí y ahora en la lengüita Developer, usted puede hacer lo que indica Daniel e insertar el control, ponerlo en modo de diseño, etc.
<o></o>
Y para que sepan los lectores: cuando usted está en modo de diseño y tiene seleccionado un control, el nombre del control está indicado en la “cajita de nombres” que está al lado izquierda en la barra de fórmulas.
<o></o>
Gracias Daniel por haber puesto las instrucciones aquí para los que siguen.


----------



## galileogali (Nov 23, 2009)

la opción de mostrar la lengüita “Developer” ("Programador")

“Show Developer tab in the Ribbon”. ="Mostrar Ficha Programador en la Cinta de Opciones"


----------

